# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Молнии Кататумбо

## Irina

*Для жителей одного из регионов Венесуэлы природа припасла почти еженощную непрекращающуюся «светомузыку»: в месте, где река Кататумбо впадает в озеро Маракайбо молния бьёт 1,2–1,6 миллиона раз в год, то есть от 140 до 160 дней в году, по 7–10 часов за ночь. Это величественное природное явление называют Молнии Кататумбо (исп. Relampago del Catatumbo).*

Молнии Кататумбо уникальны по своей физической природе, являются одним из самых больших в мире производителей озона. В отличие от привычной непогоды, здешние молнии не сопровождаются раскатами грома, а сами разряды проходят между облаками и редко достигают земли.

По мнению исследователя Эндрю Завростки из университета Лос-Анджелеса, причиной подобного феномена может быть высокое содержание урана в местных болотах.

Однако другие ученые полагают, что феномен обусловлен большим количеством ионизированного метана, который образуется от разложения органики в болотах, и вымывается оттуда водами реки Кататумбо, впадающими в озеро Маракайбо. Образованные на озере облака поднимаются в верхние слои атмосферы и там сталкиваются с сильными воздушными потоками с Анд, что и может быть причиной возникновения многочисленных беззвучных молний.

Природный феномен уже несколько столетий используется мореплавателями в качестве средства навигации. Кроме того однажды в старину для жителей город Маракайбо молнии Кататумбо стали настоящим спасением. В 1595 сэр Фрэнсис Дрэйк собирался под покровом ночи взять город штурмом, однако молния, осветив все вокруг, разоблачила легендарного корсара.

Для местных жителей молнии – неотъемлемая часть их привычной повседневной жизни, поэтому это явление отражено на флаге и гербе венесуэльского штата Зулия, где и находится озеро Маракайбо.

И хоть ни одно метеорологическое явление в мире не является памятником Всемирного Наследия ЮНЕСКО, правительство Венесуэлы пытается исправить подобную ситуацию, выступая за внесение в список молний Кататумбы.

В январе 2010 молнии Кататумбо исчезли, но в апреле снова возобновились. Ученые объясняют это явление тем, что в самом регионе бушевала засуха, из-за которой воды реки не доходили до болот.

----------

